# Problem installing Sims 2 Nightlife



## Flakmonkey (May 5, 2008)

When I install The Sims 2 Nightlife, At 100% installation, it says that it failed to complete and proceeds to uninstall itself. I've tried with a friend's game as well, and it still doesn't work. I've had it installed on this machine before, but it was on a different drive (don't know if that might cause an issue, though I uninstalled before trying it on my current drive.) Any help would be appreciated.


----------

